# CRS points 413 for canada express programme



## gautam4u1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Would having CRS points 413 help in getting the PR for canada? 
413 is max points that i earned considering CLB9 for ielts , age ,edu, work exp, etc. 

Need your advice whether you can increase point beyond 413 through any other means?
What are my chances for getting an invite for PR?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

With that points total it’s highly unlikely you’ll receive an ITA. You should be striving for at least 450 points. As to how to do that is unknown. If everything you’ve got only totals 413 points the only item that can really change is a substantial improvement in your English language points.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

9 is the highest CBL level that one can achieve (i.e. you're basically bilingual).


----------



## gautam4u1 (Mar 16, 2018)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 9 is the highest CBL level that one can achieve (i.e. you're basically bilingual).


I already got clb9 so I guess there is no way to earn more through IELTS?
what about having a job offer? will that fetch additional points? if yes then how much?
Is there any prerequisite to getting job offer points for CRS?

What about PNP? will 413 points be good enough for PNP?


----------

